# Determined in Oklahoma



## chefgyrl_on_the_go (May 3, 2001)

I'm a stay at home mom to three kids who are getting old enough to leave a bit and for me to venture back into the world.

I wanted to be a personal chef and that still isn't out of the question.

I live in an area where there are no real schools except a Tech center with a good rep. Texas schools are too far and even OKC. Ok, my fantasy is to win the TX lottery and leave the kiddos with daddy for two years while I train down in Houston....but....

I want to train and pay my dues....I will be a chef here in Smallville, Oklahoma.... 

Advice for someone determined with limited options to training...

Thanks!!

Jo


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

To start, read. Read. READ!

Go to your local library and start working your way through their cookbooks and other books about food topics. Read all the food articles in the magazines they carry. If you use Amazon or Jessica's Biscuit as resources to learn about other books, you can ask your library to get some of the books that interest you.

Hey, you can even bring the kids with you to the library: they can do their homework while Mom does hers! 

And definitely investigate the Tech Center. See what kinds of classes they offer.


----------



## chefgyrl_on_the_go (May 3, 2001)

Thank you Suzanne!

I do read, read, read!!!!!!!! I subscribe to Cook's and Fine Cooking...

I have a shameless cookbook library and each night a new book goes to bed with me for ideas, to peruse and savour....(poor hubby!)

My kids love my "experiments!" And (as of today) I am emailing back and forth with the admin official at the tech center,,,,I'm hopnig for a grant!

Thank you for the link to Jesica's Biscuit.....I had it long ago and lost it...


----------



## christianchef (Apr 3, 2003)

Is the tech school OSU okmulgee? I used to live in Tulsa and I visited the culinary school there. It's a really nice place. I know it's not as elite as the CIA or J&W but it does have a good culinary program and the instructors are really nice.


----------

